# My (not so) little mischief-maker... Loki



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Some of you may remember my little hedgehog, Loki. It has been a while since I've posted something about him on here, but he's not that little any more. :lol: I've made this (click here, it's too big) to show how much he has grown since I got him. 
Even though he's huge now, he's still my little boy 

So he's been doing really well. He is great. He is hilarious, and has so much character. I have taken tons of pictures (I'm well over 10 gig now :roll: ) but I've tried to make a selection of more recent pics.

Let's start with those 2, just to show off both sides. 



















It seems he loves to party and I somehow manage to take a lot of pictures in which he looks positively drunk. :lol: :lol:









He also enjoys tummy rubs.









Or a little "quill massage", which you can see (on video) here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9AxGjaN ... CXTkv3TC3A

When he sleeps, he looks like a little piggy. Don't tell him.









This is him imitating a winking pancake.









But don't think he's all cute. He's still Loki, named after a god, and totally behaves like one (humans are slaves, right?). This is his so called Loki-face, which you get if you've done something wrong. Like sneezing when he's asleep on your lap. Or waking him up in the morning. He hates mornings. And it's always morning when you wake him up, so... But don't worry, it never lasts long. Some meal worms might help as well.









Or the stink eye. 









He finds it also utterly confusing when you accidentally put a meal worm on his forehead when feeding him. That's not supposed to be there, human. Get it off.









But he loves them. Here's a little video that shows just how much: 




It was really hard to choose between all the pictures, but if you want to see more I post them on his blog (you can find it in my signature). 

Last but not least, some cute pictures. He can be cute if he wants to.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I love seeing pictures of Petunia's twin brother! :lol: He's so silly. Love the winking pancake picture!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I've adored Loki since even before we got our own little pinto-face, Anubis.  I think there's something about pinto faces that make them sooo photogenic. She's practically his twin, except she has one shiner. They even both have one pinto ear and one half-pinto ear, except the half pinto ear is on different sides, haha.









5ish weeks









7 weeks









And more recently, 6ish months.

She's having babies in 4 weeks. She went together with our split-face stud, Holsteiner, so hopefully she'll make some pinto face babies. 

AND, we're getting a new pinto face. This time a boy. Meet Hyperion!

















... we need a pinto-face hedgie club, and I nominate Loki as president. :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Anubis is such a cutie. I love her eyeliner. And Hyperion looks gorgeous as well, does he have eyeliner on both eyes? So pretty. They can be all one big pinto faced family :lol: such a club would be awesome though!


----------



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

What a cute hedgie! Oh my goodness! Thank you for posting all of those pictures. The one where he looks drunk and the stink eye picture completely made my day! He looks like a big hedgie, how much does he weigh?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He is big. He weighs 550 grams now. There's a recent picture of him next to a DVD case (I don't have any dollars for comparison) in the average size & weight-thread on this forum. It seems he stopped growing because he's stuck at this weight for a few weeks now. He isn't exactly way too fat though, he can perfectly ball up and doesn't really look like ( ) from above, he is just so big in general. Both his parents were big as well. I've got a diet food in his mix for a while now and I'm keeping a close eye on his diet because I won't have him getting any fatter when he's really done growing.... he runs like crazy every night on his wheel and he loves to explore, he's a very active guy. He used to be so little, but right now I have a hard time picking him up with one hand (and I don't have small hands). Some of the pics (like the winking pancake one or the last 3 pics) are a few months old, the one where he's balled up in my hand and giving me the death glare is the most recent one.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, he has eyeliner on both.  We're getting his sister too from the same litter, but she's a solid dark gray, no pinto at all.

Btw, I love the nose-wiggle icon! Did you just change it or have I just been oblivious? XD


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Cute!  Loki's sister and brother were really different as well, they were cinnamon/cinnicot with a few pinto spots.
And you must have been oblivious :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Since it's near Halloween... here are some of the pics I took for Larry's contest. I've send in the first one.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! I DON'T KNOW IF I CAN TAKE MUCH MORE!!! TOO FUNNY! TOO CUTE! :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Held a little "photoshoot" yesterday





































:lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, soooooo CUTE! You take wonderful photos.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I love when his tongue sticks out! He looks like he has such a great personality


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is so unbelievably gorgeous! I love looking at all of the pictures on his blog over and over again!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks all!  I just love to take pictures of him.



Sar-uh said:


> I love when his tongue sticks out! He looks like he has such a great personality


He does. He is so funny, and even though he huffs when I wake him up or disturb him he has never clicked or balled up fully or any such things. He is also hilarious because he really thinks (and act like) he owns the universe and no one is going to tell him otherwise :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Another tongue-picture.... it seems I just click at the right moment sometimes


----------



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree with ^^^ TOO CUTE! I'ts a cuteness overload!  Winking pancake lmao!!


----------

